# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  نعم يجوز للمرأة ان تعرض للرجل الصالح خطبتها...

## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، و الصلاة والسلام على
الرسول الحبيب، نحمد الله و نستعين به:

سؤال طرح كثير و كان ولايزال في ذهن كل امرأة وفتات، وتراه حتى عند رجال قد يوجد من تبادر في نفسه، هل يجوز للمرأة ان تخطب من تراه مناسب لها؟ فكان الجواب نعم يجوز ...


نحن في وقت قال فيه ابو هريرة *: حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي حدثنا يحيى بن إسحق حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن أبي يونس عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب فتنا كقطع الليل المظلم يصبح الرجل مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا يبيع قوم دينهم بعرض من الدنيا قليل المتمسك يومئذ بدينه كالقابض على الجمر أو قال على الشوك قال حسن في حديثه خبط الشوكة.*


*نحن في وقت كثرت فيه الفتن والمغريات و غلب أمر المؤمن و أصبح وبات الملتزم بدينه و بسنة نبيه و نهج السلف الصالح غريب بين الناس وهو واقع نشاهده بأعيننا في كل لحظة وحين...* 


*هذا في حال الرجال أقوياء القلب ، فماذا نقول في حال الفتاة و المرأة ...* 
*ألا يكون هذا سبب لأن تخاف الفتاة على نفسها من الفتن و المغريات،، تلك الفتاة التي إلتزمت و كل همها إرضاء ربها ... تريد ان تتزوج بزوج هدفه هو نفسه هدفها رضاء ربهما و رب الناس أجمع.* 
*أين هذا الرجل فقد أصبح الواحد منهم غريبا و ناذرا في زمن قيل فيه طوب للغرباء ...*
*أصبح إختيار المرأة أو رفضها مصحوب بإعطاء سبب يجب أن يكون منطقي في نظر الأهل ، فإن كان أنه غير متدين أو غير ملتزم أو غير مصلي أو.... ضحك الأهل و رأوا أنه رب عذر أقبح من ذنب المهم له بيت و عمل و السلام.. فهم يروه أنه من الحريات الشخصية فمن صلى فلنفسه و من تركها فلنفسه .. سبحان الله...*
*ومن جهة أخرى أصبح الزواج صفقة بين عائلتين إلا من رحم ربي... فأين الفتاة بين هذين؟*
*ألا يؤدي بها الى التفكير في أن تخطب لنفسها هذا وإن وجدت من ترضى دينه ... لكن كيف و أين ومتى ... هنا السؤال يطرح نفسه ، كيف تخطب المرأة لنفسها هل هذا وارد ، هل هو عادي ، هل و هل ... أين الجواب؟*
*ما نظرة الواقع و المجتمع لمثل هذه الفتات هل هي حرية و إنفلات أخلاق، أم حل لم تجد سواه ، أم هو تفكير لم تجرؤ أي واحدة على تطبيقه ..*


*في الأخير نسأل الله تعالى الثبات و السداد ، وندعوا الله تعالى أن يرزق كل نفس محبة لله ورسوله بمن يكن لها عون على طاعة الله ورسوله.* 
*هذه كلمات قد تكون متفرقة لكنها قد تشغل بال كثير من البنات ...* 
*... أعتذر على عدم ترتيب الأفكار...*__________________
لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه

----------


## القارئ المليجي

إذا كانت المرأة ستُقدِم على خِطبة رجُلٍ استعجالاً للرزق الذي هو من عند الله، فأفضل منه أن تصبر وتنتظر ذلك الرزق ... ثم توطِّن نفسَها على الصبر على ذلك الزوج الذي يقسمه الله لها.
ولتعلم أن تعنُّت الأسرة أو تساهلها لن يمنع رزق الله إذا كان مقسومًا.
هذا .. وغيري أولى بالجواب.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في البخاري (باب عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح): عن *ثابت البناني قال: كنتُ عند أنس وعنده ابنة له، قال أنس: جاءت امرأةٌ إلى رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم تعرِضُ عليه نفسها، قالت: يا رسول الله ألَكَ بي حاجة؟*
*فقالت بنتُ أنس: ما أقل حياءها! واسوأتاه.. واسوأتاه!*
*قال: هي خيرٌ منك! رغبت في النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، فعَرَضَت عليه نفسها.*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي البخاري أيضًا (باب عرض الإنسان ابنته أوأخته على أهل الخير): عن ا*بن عمر رضي الله عنهما يحدِّث أنَّ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين تأيَّمت حفصة بنت عمر من خُنَيس بن حذافة السهمي، وكان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم، فتوفِّي بالمدينة، فقال عمر بن الخطاب: أتيتُ عثمان بن عفان فعَرَضْت عليه حفصة، فقال: سأنظرُ في أمري.*
*فلبثْتُ ليالي، ثم لقيني، فقال: قد بدا لي أن لا أتزوَّج يومي هذا.*
*قال عمر: فلقيتُ أبا بكر الصِّدِّيق فقلتُ: إن شئت زوجتُكَ حفصة بنت عمر، فصمت أبوبكر فلم يرجع إليَّ شيئًا، وكنت أوْجَد عليه مني على عثمان.*
*فلبثتُ ليالي ثم خطبها رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، فأنكحتها إيَّاه، فلقيني أبو بكر فقال: لعلَّك وَجَدتَ عليَّ حين عرضتَ عليَّ حفصة فلم أرجع إليك شيئًا؟*
*قال عمر: قلتُ: نعم.*
*قال أبوبكر: فإنَّه لم يمنعنى أن أرجع إليك فيما عَرَضتَ عليَّ إلاَّ أني كنتُ علمتُ أنَّ رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قد ذكرها، فلم أكن لأفشي سرَّ رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، ولو تركها رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قبِلْتُها.*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله الجنة .
هو كما قلتِ مباح ولا غضاضة فيه لكن تبقى عقبة أمام الفتيات وهي عدم وجود تقبّل إجتماعي لهذه الطريقة . وإن كانت المرأة فاعله فتصرّح أو تُلمح برغبتها لوليّها أو لإحدى قريبات الرجل و الذي هو صالح بنظرها وهم يوصلون له رغبتها , وإن كنت - شخصيًا - أرى أن الأكمل والأفضل أن تُطلب هي للزواج ولا تطلبه هي لأن المرأة مطلوبة لا طالبة وهذا مغروز في فطرتنا  .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> وفي البخاري أيضًا (باب عرض الإنسان ابنته أوأخته على أهل الخير): عن ا*بن عمر رضي الله عنهما يحدِّث أنَّ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين تأيَّمت حفصة بنت عمر من خُنَيس بن حذافة السهمي، وكان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم، فتوفِّي بالمدينة، فقال عمر بن الخطاب: أتيتُ عثمان بن عفان فعَرَضْت عليه حفصة، فقال: سأنظرُ في أمري.*
> *فلبثْتُ ليالي، ثم لقيني، فقال: قد بدا لي أن لا أتزوَّج يومي هذا.*
> *قال عمر: فلقيتُ أبا بكر الصِّدِّيق فقلتُ: إن شئت زوجتُكَ حفصة بنت عمر، فصمت أبوبكر فلم يرجع إليَّ شيئًا، وكنت أوْجَد عليه مني على عثمان.*
> *فلبثتُ ليالي ثم خطبها رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، فأنكحتها إيَّاه، فلقيني أبو بكر فقال: لعلَّك وَجَدتَ عليَّ حين عرضتَ عليَّ حفصة فلم أرجع إليك شيئًا؟*
> *قال عمر: قلتُ: نعم.*
> *قال أبوبكر: فإنَّه لم يمنعنى أن أرجع إليك فيما عَرَضتَ عليَّ إلاَّ أني كنتُ علمتُ أنَّ رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قد ذكرها، فلم أكن لأفشي سرَّ رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، ولو تركها رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قبِلْتُها.*


بارك الله فيكم الشيخ عدنان البخاري.
هل لي بسؤال لو تكرمتم .
هل نأخذ من هذه الأحاديث إستحباب عرض الوليّ لوليته على من يَتوسم فيهم الصلاح , أو هو على الجواز فقط ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بارك الله فيكم الشيخ عدنان البخاري.
> هل لي بسؤال لو تكرمتم .
> هل نأخذ من هذه الأحاديث إستحباب عرض الوليّ لوليته على من يَتوسم فيهم الصلاح , أو هو على الجواز فقط ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيك بارك الله..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان مقصودي من إيراد الحديثين والبابين: بيان المشروعية والجواز.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ذكر غير واحد من الشرَّاح للحديث كابن المهلب وابن بطَّال وابن المنيِّر وابن حجر وابن الأمير الصنعاني وغيرهم جواز ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وذكر النووي استحبابه.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكم الله خيراً و يسر لكم سُبل الخير و الفلاح .آمين .

----------


## باحث لغوي

أظنكم ذهبتم بعيدا عن سؤال الأخت
والواقع أن السائلة قد أجابت سلفا بنعم، وليس لها ذلك
سؤالها: هل يجوز للمرأة؟ وليس هل يجوز لوليها؟
ومن ذا الذي يمنع أن أعرض ابنتي أو أختي إلا متشدد غال؟ أو بدوي جلف؟
أما أن تعرض نفسها هي - وهذا هو سؤال الأخت - فأمر حادث اجتهادي ليس فيه نص
والقول بإباحته مطلقا يفتح باب الفتن، وسيجر شرا عظيما وهو تجاوز وتجاهل (تطنيش) الولي والافتيات عليه
أو على الأقل..وضعه أمام الأمر الواقع بحجة أنه (عاضل)
وفوق هذا، فهو يعرضها للقيل والقال، وليس من الحكمة ولا المصلحة في شيء
وكم من فتاة ذهبت سمعتها في الوحل؛ لمخالفتها الأعراف والعادات والتقاليد
وإن لم تكن خالفت الدين!!
والأولى أن يقال:
لا مانع من هذا إذا كانت البنت تعرفت إلى شاب يدخل عليها باسم (بريد الزنا: الحب)
شرط أن يكون هذا بعلم وليها وإذنه، وإلا كان هذا أقبح من الزواج العرفي.
أما بخصوص الآثار التي ساقها الأستاذ البخاري:
فالأول هو
من خصوصيات النبي وهذا واضح؛ بدليل قوله تعالى 
{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ........  ..............................  ........
وَامْرَأَةً مُّؤْمِنَةً إِن وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَن يَسْتَنكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَّكَ مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }الأحزاب50
والثاني هو
في سياق عرض ولي الأمر فتاته - وقد دلل الأستاذ المشرف على أن هذا لا شيء فيه - 
 وليس عرض البنت نفسها بنفسها على الرجال، ولو كانوا صالحين
______________________________  ____
* رب طالبة أتت إلي تستنصحني في شأن زميلها الذي خدرها بكلمة (أحبك) فأقول لها:
إن أعجبك، فأعطيه عنوان بيتكم، وإلا فهو عابث.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> والواقع أن السائلة قد أجابت سلفا بنعم، وليس لها ذلك
> ......
> وفوق هذا، فهو يعرضها للقيل والقال، وليس من الحكمة ولا المصلحة في شيء
> وكم من فتاة ذهبت سمعتها في الوحل؛ لمخالفتها الأعراف والعادات والتقاليد
> وإن لم تكن خالفت الدين!!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولا.. لست أرى استحباب ذلك، بل جوازه، والجواز الذي نتكلم عنه (دون جلافة ولا بداوة!) لا يقتضي أن تتفق المرأة مع الرجل على كل شيء وتقابله وتمارس الحب معه دون علم وليها! بل أن تفاتحه ليتقدم لأهلها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويتأكَّد الأمر ليس لأجل العادات والتقاليد حسب؛ بل لأنَّ الغالب في النساء قلة معرفتهن بأحوال الرجال ومكرهم لهن، بخلاف ما لو تولى الأمر ولي أمرها الذي يعرف صدق الرجل في الخطبة والزواج... الخ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقضية العيب والقيل والقال والعادات والتقاليد.. قائمة حتى مع عرض الولي موليته للرجال الصالحين؟ فسيقال: بنت فلان صارت رخيصة يعرضها ويشحت لها زوجا؟!



> سؤالها: هل يجوز للمرأة؟ وليس هل يجوز لوليها؟
> 
> أما أن تعرض نفسها هي - وهذا هو سؤال الأخت - فأمر حادث اجتهادي ليس فيه نص
> والقول بإباحته مطلقا 
> وإلا كان هذا أقبح من الزواج العرفي.
> أما بخصوص الآثار التي ساقها الأستاذ البخاري:
> فالأول هو
> من خصوصيات النبي وهذا واضح؛ بدليل قوله تعالى .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يبدو أن المسألة بعد هذا كله عندك ليست عن الأولى والأفضل! بل عن المشروعية؛ فهل تحرِّم ذلك في الأساس؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمن سلفك في هذا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم أسق آثارًا بل سقت حديثاً، وفهمًا لجمعٍ من أهل العلم، على رأسهم من روى الحديث في صحيحه! وأنت تخالفهم وتدعي الخصوصية وحدثان المسألأة وعدم وجود نص فيها؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل يبدو أني ما فهمت مرادك حتى الآن؟! إذ مرة تنكر جواز ذلك!
ومرة تنكره إن كان جوازا مطلقا! ومن قال بالجواز المطلق وبريد الزنا: الحب.. الخ؟!
من تكلم عن هذا؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والكلام عن مجرد عرض المرأة نفسها لرجل صالح ليتقدم لخطبتها من أهلها.. مجرد عرض!

----------


## باحث لغوي

أولا:
أرجو أن ترد على التعليق على استدلالاتك
ثانيا:
أنتظر تعليق كاتبة الموضوع لننظر لعلنا أسأنا فهمها، ثم للحديث بقية إن شاء الله
أما بخصوص سؤالك
فإن كان الولي في معزل عن هذا الأمر - وهذا ما فهمته - فمن المؤكد أنه لا خلاف بيننا في تحريمه
بل هو الزنا بعينه كالزواج العرفي الذي ينسبونه إلى الزواج وليس منه في شيء، بل هو سفاح حرام
وإن كان ذلك بإذن وعلم الولي، فلا بأس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أولا: أرجو أن ترد على التعليق على استدلالاتك
> ثانيا: أنتظر تعليق كاتبة الموضوع لننظر لعلنا أسأنا فهمها، ثم للحديث بقية إن شاء الله
> أما بخصوص سؤالك


أي رد تريد مني على تعليقك على استدلالاتي؟ بل تعليقك على استدلالات غيري!
أنت فهمت الحديث على الخصوصية، وغيري (وليس أنا) فهمه على العموم.
فأي تعليق تريد؟ أتريد الكلام عن الآية؟ بالله هل راجعت أقوال أهل العلم والتفسير فيها حتى تستند عليها؟!
الآية تتحدث عن وهب المرأة نفسها للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ولا يلزمه مهرها، وهذا خاص به.
ولا داعي لتعليق صاحبة الموضوع، فأنت تناقش كلام أهل العلم الذي نقلته لك، وليس كلام المرأة.



> أما بخصوص سؤالك
> فإن كان الولي في معزل عن هذا الأمر - وهذا ما فهمته - فمن المؤكد أنه لا خلاف بيننا في تحريمه
> بل هو الزنا بعينه كالزواج العرفي الذي ينسبونه إلى الزواج وليس منه في شيء، بل هو سفاح حرام
> وإن كان ذلك بإذن وعلم الولي، فلا بأس


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا تعد كلامك، وقد رددت عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا كلام ههنا عن سفاح ولا عرفي ولا غياب ولي!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلامنا تحديدا عن (مجرد عرضٍ منها له للتقدم للخطبة)، وليس عن (نكاح أوسفاح!) بلا ولي!
فأين هذا من ذاك هداك الله؟!

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> والأولى أن يقال:
> لا مانع من هذا إذا كانت البنت تعرفت إلى شاب يدخل عليها باسم (بريد الزنا: الحب)
> شرط أن يكون هذا بعلم وليها وإذنه، وإلا كان هذا أقبح من الزواج العرفي.


أي تناقض هذا !
لا تستنكر ولا ترى بأساً في أن تعرض نفسها للزواج على من تعرفت عليه باسم الحب , وتستنكر أن تعرض نفسها بشكل محتشم لرجل توسمت فيه الصلاح .

----------


## باحث لغوي

> ولم أسق آثارًا بل سقت حديثاً..
> 
> أنت فهمت الحديث على الخصوصية، وغيري (وليس أنا) فهمه على العموم.
> 
> فأي تعليق تريد؟ أتريد الكلام عن الآية؟ بالله هل راجعت أقوال أهل العلم والتفسير فيها حتى تستند عليها؟!..
> الآية تتحدث عن وهب المرأة نفسها للنبي  ولا يلزمه مهرها، وهذا خاص به
> 
> لا تعد كلامك، وقد رددت عليه.
>  فلا كلام ههنا عن سفاح ولا عرفي ولا غياب ولي!
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سقت حديثا واحدا، ثم سقت أثرا عن الشيخين
وكل حديث أثر، ولا عكس
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهمت الحديث على الخصوصية، وعضدت فهمي بالقياس على الآية
فهل لكل امرأة أن تعرض نفسها على الرجال؟
أم إن هذا خاص به  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كما هي الآية، وبينهما رابط
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وما الضير في أن نستوضح منها قصدها بالضبط؟
عنوان موضوعها يوحي ويفهم منه ابتداء أن الأمر مبادرة منها
من غير استئذان الولي أليس كذلك؟
فإن كان ما فهمته أنت فقد اتفقنا
وهنا يلزم تغيير العنوان، وإضافة بإذن وليها
وإن كان ما فهمته أنا فلكل حادث حديث



> أي تناقض هذا !
> لا تستنكر ولا ترى بأساً في أن تعرض نفسها للزواج على من تعرفت عليه باسم الحب , وتستنكر أن تعرض نفسها بشكل محتشم لرجل توسمت فيه الصلاح .


لا تناقض
أولا أنا سميت الحب (بريد الزنا) وهذا واضح في موقفي منه
ثانيا عرض الفتاة نفسها، فأرجو الإجابة:
أبعلم وإذن وليها، أم بدونهما؟
هل لي أن أحظى بالجواب من أي أحد؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ... وعضدت فهمي بالقياس على الآية
> فهل لكل امرأة أن تعرض نفسها على الرجال؟
> أم إن هذا خاص به  كما هي الآية، وبينهما رابط


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بينهما رابط؟! هذا بمهر وعرض للتقدم للخطبة وهو عام! وذاك نكاح بلا مهر وهو خاص؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الكريم.. هل تقرأ تعقيبي كله؟!

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أولا أنا سميت الحب (بريد الزنا) وهذا واضح في موقفي منه
> ثانيا عرض الفتاة  نفسها، فأرجو الإجابة:
> أبعلم وإذن وليها، أم بدونهما؟
> هل لي أن أحظى بالجواب من أي أحد؟


بعلمه أو بدون علمه هذا وارد وهذا وارد وهذا يخضع لإعتبارات كثيرة مثل تفهم الأب ونحوه و لسنا بصدد الحديث في هذا الآن , ولا يهمنا موقف الفتاة من وليّها سواء أخبرته وأخذت منه الإذن أو لم تفعل .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم 
1- أولا شكرا لما طرح في هذا الموضوع عسى أن يكون فيه فائدة لمن تبادر في نفسها طرح هذا السؤال ؟ وهن كثر..
2- كان العنوان مطلعه نعم  لأني بحثت و وجدت ان الفتاوى في هذا الموضوع أجمعت على أنه يجوز أي نعم
3- إذا انا كتبت هذا الموضوع فلأني لمست هذا السؤال في رؤوس نساء كثيرات و السبب هو الفهم للموضوع من الناحية الشرعية وخاصة من الناحية الإجتماعية - يعني رأي المجتمع- و رأي الرجال خاصة.- أي نقاش للخروج بفهم للموضوع-
4- ليس القصد هنا أن تصبح شيء عادي أن تخطب المرأة لنفسها ، لكن انا أقصد انها اذا رأت أن الأسرة أو المحيط يمنعها من أن تتزوج برجل ملتزم متدين - وهذا يحصل كثيرا خاصة في بلادنا- قصدي انها تنجو بأن تقترح ذلك -بطريقة تكون مؤدبة و بما يرضي الله - لمن رأت أنه قد يناسبها و أكيد لمن رأت أنه ممكن انه يتقبل الأمر فإن رأت منه القبول أكيد سيأتي و يطلبها من أهلها كما تفرض العادات و التقاليد.. ولكن ليس لمن أرادت ان تتزوج تذهب تخطب لنفسها بهذه السهولة لكي لا نخطأ في طرح الموضوع.
5- الواقع يبين لنا أحداث و يحكي لنا قصص قد حدثت و لا حاجة لان نقصها فكلنا في البلدان العربية نرى ذلك.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> والواقع أن السائلة قد أجابت سلفا بنعم، وليس لها ذلك
> سؤالها: هل يجوز للمرأة؟ وليس هل يجوز لوليها؟
> 
> ______________________________  ____
> * رب طالبة أتت إلي تستنصحني في شأن زميلها الذي خدرها بكلمة (أحبك) فأقول لها:
> إن أعجبك، فأعطيه عنوان بيتكم، وإلا فهو عابث.


السلام عليكم
لم أفهم لما ليس لي ذلك؟ أين المشكل أليس صحيح انه يجوز...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> في البخاري (باب عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح): عن *ثابت البناني قال: كنتُ عند أنس وعنده ابنة له، قال أنس: جاءت امرأةٌ إلى رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم تعرِضُ عليه نفسها، قالت: يا رسول الله ألَكَ بي حاجة؟*
> *فقالت بنتُ أنس: ما أقل حياءها! واسوأتاه.. واسوأتاه!*
> *قال: هي خيرٌ منك! رغبت في النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، فعَرَضَت عليه نفسها.*
>  وفي البخاري أيضًا (باب عرض الإنسان ابنته أوأخته على أهل الخير): عن ا*بن عمر رضي الله عنهما يحدِّث أنَّ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين تأيَّمت حفصة بنت عمر من خُنَيس بن حذافة السهمي، وكان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم، فتوفِّي بالمدينة، فقال عمر بن الخطاب: أتيتُ عثمان بن عفان فعَرَضْت عليه حفصة، فقال: سأنظرُ في أمري.*
> *فلبثْتُ ليالي، ثم لقيني، فقال: قد بدا لي أن لا أتزوَّج يومي هذا.*
> *قال عمر: فلقيتُ أبا بكر الصِّدِّيق فقلتُ: إن شئت زوجتُكَ حفصة بنت عمر، فصمت أبوبكر فلم يرجع إليَّ شيئًا، وكنت أوْجَد عليه مني على عثمان.*
> *فلبثتُ ليالي ثم خطبها رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، فأنكحتها إيَّاه، فلقيني أبو بكر فقال: لعلَّك وَجَدتَ عليَّ حين عرضتَ عليَّ حفصة فلم أرجع إليك شيئًا؟*
> *قال عمر: قلتُ: نعم.*
> *قال أبوبكر: فإنَّه لم يمنعنى أن أرجع إليك فيما عَرَضتَ عليَّ إلاَّ أني كنتُ علمتُ أنَّ رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قد ذكرها، فلم أكن لأفشي سرَّ رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، ولو تركها رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قبِلْتُها.*


بارك الله فيك على الإفادة ... و حسن الإستشهاد.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله الجنة .
> هو كما قلتِ مباح ولا غضاضة فيه لكن تبقى عقبة أمام الفتيات وهي عدم وجود تقبّل إجتماعي لهذه الطريقة . وإن كانت المرأة فاعله فتصرّح أو تُلمح برغبتها لوليّها أو لإحدى قريبات الرجل و الذي هو صالح بنظرها وهم يوصلون له رغبتها , وإن كنت - شخصيًا - أرى أن الأكمل والأفضل أن تُطلب هي للزواج ولا تطلبه هي لأن المرأة مطلوبة لا طالبة وهذا مغروز في فطرتنا .


السلام عليكم ، بارك الله فيك على المشاركة. 
كما قلت هو مباح ولكن ليس واجب وربما يكون في بعض الحالات القلييييلة مستحب خشية الوقوع في من لا يخاف الله ... و رأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ.. وقد يكون رأيي خطأ يحتمل الصواب.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> السلام عليكم ، بارك الله فيك على المشاركة. 
> كما قلت هو مباح ولكن ليس واجب وربما يكون في بعض الحالات القلييييلة مستحب خشية الوقوع في من لا يخاف الله ... و رأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ.. وقد يكون رأيي خطأ يحتمل الصواب.


وعليكم السلام .
وفيك بارك الله و بك نفع .
هل قلت أنه واجب ؟



> وربما يكون في بعض الحالات القلييييلة مستحب خشية الوقوع في من لا يخاف الله


ما معنى هذا مستحب خشية الوقوع في من لا يخاف الله ؟

----------


## المستعيذ بالله

البكر الحدث ليس عادة معرفة بما يجرى فى الدنيا خارج بيتها
فإذا ما استمعت مرة لكلام شاب مغو
عاطل ، لا يملك سكتا ، يغمطها حق المهر
فلا نأمن عليها أن يغرر بها بدعوى الخطبه أو الزواج أو ما الى ذلك مما انتشر فى تلك الأيام
فلذلك كان الولى شرطا ضروريا للنكاح
فالولى حريص على مصلحتها
اللهم اعف عنا 
و عن بناتنا

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> وعليكم السلام .
> وفيك بارك الله و بك نفع .
> هل قلت أنه واجب ؟
> ما معنى هذا مستحب خشية الوقوع في من لا يخاف الله ؟


 السلام عليكم.  
1- لم يقل أحد أنه واجب؟ ولن يقولها أحد.. ولم أقصد انك قلتي ذلك.
2- أقصد في كلامي أنه قد يكون في بعض الحالات القليلة مستحب.. وربما انا مخطأة هنا فهذا مجرد رأي لا غير..
3- انا لا أقصد هنا ان أبرر لمن فعلت ذلك بل قصدت ان نعلم ما رأي المجتمع و الدين و العلم في ذلك يعني موضوع يليه نقاش يليه نتيجة. 
والسلام عليكم.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> البكر الحدث ليس عادة معرفة بما يجرى فى الدنيا خارج بيتها
> فإذا ما استمعت مرة لكلام شاب مغو
> عاطل ، لا يملك سكتا ، يغمطها حق المهر
> فلا نأمن عليها أن يغرر بها بدعوى الخطبه أو الزواج أو ما الى ذلك مما انتشر فى تلك الأيام
> فلذلك كان الولى شرطا ضروريا للنكاح
> فالولى حريص على مصلحتها
> اللهم اعف عنا 
> و عن بناتنا


يا أخانا الفاضل 
أحسن الله إليك الجميع هنا لم يتكلم في الزواج ، إنما الكلام في جواز أن تعرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح فإن وجدت في نفسه قبولا ، ذهب إلى وليها لخطبتها ، وللولي أن يقبل بعدها أو يرفض.

ولم يقل أحد من المشاركين بجواز أن تحدث علاقة مع رجل صالح أو طالح قبل الزواج حتى نخشى عليها من غوايته.
ولم يقل أحد للمرأة أن تتزوج بغير إذن وليها ، بارك الله فيك .




الموضوع ببساطة شديدة :
إذا كانت المرأة لا يتقدم لخطبتها إلا من لا ترضى دينه ، وهي ترى أو تسمع فيمن حولها من الرجال من تظن به خيرًا وتحسبه من أهل الصلاح ، فهل يجوز لها أن تعرض نفسها عليه بطريقة شرعية ؟
الجواب : نعم يجوز للأحاديث التي ذكرها الشيخ عدنان البخاري فيما تقدم .

سؤال : كيف تعرض المرأة نفسها عليه ؟
الجواب : بأي طريقة تخلو من المنهيات كالخلوة المحظورة ، فيمكنها أن ترسل إليه مع أخته مثلا ، تقول: فلانة سمعت عن دينك وخلقك ولا مانع لديها أن تتقدم لوليها لخطبتها إذا لم يكن هناك مانع، فإذا لم يكن هناك مانع تقدم ونظر إليها النظر الشرعي بحضور المحارم.

أما الخلوة المحرمة وإقامة علاقة قد تفضي بهما للحرام فلم يقل به أحد ولا ذكر له في كلام من شارك من قبل في هذا الموضوع.
جزاكم الله خيرًا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السلام عليكم. 
> 1- لم يقل أحد أنه واجب؟ ولن يقولها أحد.. ولم أقصد انك قلتي ذلك.


بل أرى والله أعلم أنه أحيانًا يكون واجبًا على المرأة أن تفعل هذا.
إذا تقدم للزواج منها رجل فاسق عاص فسقه معلوم - وهذا كثير في مجتمعاتنا - وغلب على ظنها أنها إن تزوجت به أضر ذلك بدينها ، ولا خلاص لها من تلك الزيجة إلا بمراسلة أهل الصلاح والتقوى لخطبتها لكان ذلك واجبًا في حقها. والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> بل أرى والله أعلم أنه أحيانًا يكون واجبًا على المرأة أن تفعل هذا.
> إذا تقدم للزواج منها رجل فاسق عاص فسقه معلوم - وهذا كثير في مجتمعاتنا - وغلب على ظنها أنها إن تزوجت به أضر ذلك بدينها ، ولا خلاص لها من تلك الزيجة إلا بمراسلة أهل الصلاح والتقوى لخطبتها لكان ذلك واجبًا في حقها. والله أعلم.


بارك الله فيك يا أستاذنا.
= الذي أحسب أنه كثيرٌ في مجتمعاتنا: أناس مقصِّرون تائهون ... يحتاجون إلى من يأخذ بأيديهم إلى سبيل الهداية، ويرفق بهم حينًا أو يشتد عليهم في الدعوة بحسب أحوالهم... وهنيئًا لمن وفقها الله إلى ذلك مع زوجها ... وما أكثرهنَّ.
= كما أحسب أن تقسيم الناس هكذا إلى:
رجل من أهل الصلاح .. وآخر من أهل الفسق .. ليس تقسيمًا جازمًا ثابتًا.
فكم تحوَّل إلى الصلاح مَن كانوا من أهل الفسق، وكم انتكس من أهل الصلاح والعياذ بالله من انتكس.
المهم، على الفتاة الصغيرة ألا تثق بنفسها في اختيارها الرجل وتتعجل في التلميح له بالخطبة، بل ينبغي أن تتريث وتصبر منتظرة رزق الله - عز وجل - ولا تفتئت على وليها.
ولعلها بتوجهها إلى الله - عز وجل - تُعان على الرجل الذي لم يظهر منه الصلاح، وتكون سببا لصلاحه ... برعايتها حق وليها، وصبرها.
ولعل العكس مع من ظنت منه الصلاح من الناس ... بخلاف الحال مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والله أعلم.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> ولا تفتئت على وليها





> برعايتها حق وليها


ليس فيما ذكرنا أي تجاوز لحقوق وليّها !

وفي تعقيبك على تزويج الفاسق الذي تفضل به الأخ علي قلت :



> ولعلها بتوجهها إلى الله - عز وجل - تُعان على الرجل الذي لم يظهر منه الصلاح، وتكون سببا لصلاحه ... برعايتها حق وليها، وصبرها.


*برأيك تزويجها فاسق - بحجة عله يهتدي على يدها- أفضل من أن تعرض نفسها على من رأت فيه الصلاح ! 
*وأين إعتبارك لمصلحة الفتاة الدينية وكيف نُقدم إحتمال إستصلاحها للرجل على إحتمال إفساده لدينها وكلاهما وارد بحسب حال الشخص ! والله المستعان .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

هل هذا الأمر خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
أم عام لكل المسلمين ؟
فإن كان خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط ..
فيقال : 
إنه يسبب الحرج البالغ للرجل والمراة ، لأنه من النادر أن لا يقبل الرجل الزواج بإمرأة استنجدت به وطلبت منه الزواج ، وقد لا يكون يريدها زوجة له ، فيتزوجها وهو مكره .
ولو رفض الرجل المرأة ، سيسبب لها بالغ الحرج ، إذ أن رفض الرجل الخاطب ، ليس كرفض المرأة الخاطبة .
ويسبب حرج بالغ للأسرة والأهل ، بل عند بعض الناس في بعض البلاد لو عرف أهل المرأة بما فعلت وطلبها الزواج من غير إذنهم ، لقاموا بالتنكيل بالمرأة أشد التنكيل ، وهذا عند بعض الناس يسمى ( عار ) ، وكسر نفس الأسرة والأهل أمام الناس .

وإن قلنا أن الأصل في المرأة أنها إمرأة صالحة تختار الرجل الصالح وتعرض عليه نفسها .
وأن الأصل في الرجل إنه صالح وإنه سيرضى ويوافق على عرض الزواج من المرأة الصالحة .
فيقال أيضًا أن الأصل في الأهل والأسرة الصلاح ، وانهم سيختارون لها الأصلح ، الذي قد لا تعرف هي أنه الأصلح . 

لكن يبقى أنه لو كانت هذه المرأة المسكينة في بيئة ظالمة غير صالحة ، وهى صاحبة دين ، حتى ولو كانت غير مستقيمة على امر الله عز وجل ، وأهلها يريدون ان يزوجونها من رجل من أهل الفساد ، فهذه والله تعالى اعلم لها أن تعرض نفسها على رجل صالح مؤمن ينتشلها من هذه المستنقعات وأن لا تجعل لأهل الفساد عليها سلطانا .
ولا يقال إنه لا بأس بأن تتزوج المفسدين وتكون نيتها دعوته للتقوى والإيمان ، لأنها في الأول والأخر هي إمراة ضعيفة ، والسلطان لزوجها عليها وليس العكس .

هذا كله إن كان الأمر خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس عام لأمة الإسلام . 
أما إن كان هذا الامر أباحه الله سبحانه وتعالى لكل المسلمين  ، فليس لنا إلا ان نقول أن المصالح كلها مع ما أباحه الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وان المفاسد كلها مع الإعتراض على ما أباحه الله سبحانه وتعالى ، والله تعالى اعلى وأعلم .

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

> أما بخصوص الآثار التي ساقها الأستاذ البخاري:
> فالأول هو
> من خصوصيات النبي وهذا واضح؛ بدليل قوله تعالى 
> {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ........  ..............................  ........
> وَامْرَأَةً مُّؤْمِنَةً إِن وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَن يَسْتَنكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَّكَ مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }الأحزاب50


جزاك الله خيرا اخي باحث لغوي 
ليتك تدلنا من منطوق الآية أو مفهوهمها حرمة أن تعرض المرآة نفسها على الرجل بطريقة لا حرمة فيها ليتزوجها زواجا شرعيا 
فإن الآية ذكرت هبة المرأة نفسها لا عرض المرأة نفسها فلعلك تذكر لنا هل هما بمعنى أم أنهما صورتان مختلفتان

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخت/ محبة الفضيلة .
أحسنت الرد ، بارك الله فيك.




> هل هذا الأمر خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
> أم عام لكل المسلمين ؟


بل هو عام يا أخي الفاضل ، وليس هناك ما يدل على التخصيص ، ويستفاد لفهم العلماء عموم هذا الأمر تبويب الإمام البخاري رحمه الله الذي نقله الشيخ عدنان البخاري فقد قال: (( باب : عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح)). ولو كان الأمر عنده خاصًا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقال: (( باب: عرض المرأة نفسها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)).
قال ابن الملقن رحمه الله في ((التوضيح لشرح الجامع الصحيح)) (24/370) :
(( وهما ظاهران على ما ترجم له، وهو جواز عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح ، وتعريفها رغبتها فيه، لصلاحه وفضله أو لعلمه وشرفه ، أو لخصلة من خصال الدين ، وأنه لا عار عليها في ذلك ولا غضاضة ، بل ذلك زائد في فضلها، لقول أنس لابنته: هي خير منك.
وفيه : أن الرجل الذي تعرض المرأة نفسها عليه لا ينكحها إلا إذا وجد في نفسه رغبة فيها ، وكذلك صوب الشارع النظر فيها وصعده ، فلما لم يجد في نفسه رغبة فيها سكت عن إجابتها)) . انتهى كلام ابن الملقن رحمه الله.


> أما إن كان هذا الامر أباحه الله سبحانه وتعالى لكل المسلمين ، فليس لنا إلا ان نقول أن المصالح كلها مع ما أباحه الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وان المفاسد كلها مع الإعتراض على ما أباحه الله سبحانه وتعالى ، والله تعالى اعلى وأعلم .



هذا هو ، أحسن الله إليك.
ومالنا نحن ولعادات بنيت على الجهل والحمق والظلم ، يفضل بعضهم تأييم ابنته في بيتها عن أن يزوجها من رجل لا ينتمي لقبيلة أو نحو هذا، وكذلك يفضل الرجل أن لا تتزوج ابنته عن أن تعرض نفسها أو يعرضها هو على الرجل الصالح من قومه ، فأي ظلم أعظم من هذا ، وأي جرم ارتكبه في حق نفسه وفي حق ابنته؟!!
{فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور } (الحج : 46).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> في البخاري (باب عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح): عن *ثابت البناني قال: كنتُ عند أنس وعنده ابنة له، قال أنس: جاءت امرأةٌ إلى رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم تعرِضُ عليه نفسها، قالت: يا رسول الله ألَكَ بي حاجة؟*
> *فقالت بنتُ أنس: ما أقل حياءها! واسوأتاه.. واسوأتاه!*
> *قال: هي خيرٌ منك! رغبت في النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، فعَرَضَت عليه نفسها.*



نعم يا أفاضل، نؤمن بهذا، لكن لِم اجتزأ الأخ الفاضل بهذا النقل؟
فالحديث الذي بعده في الباب:
أبو حازم عن سهلِ بن سعدٍ: أنَّ امرأةً عرضتْ نفسَها على النبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليْهِ وسلَّم - فقالَ له رجُلٌ: يا رسولَ الله، زوِّجْنيها.
فقال: (ما عندك؟)
قال: ما عندي شيءٌ.
قال: (اذهبْ فالتمِس ولوخاتمًا من حديد). فذهب ثم رجع فقال: لا والله، ما وجدتُ شيئًا ولا خاتمًا من حديد، ولكن هذا إزاري ولها نِصفُه.
قال سهلٌ: وما له رداء.
فقال النبي - صلَّى الله عليْه وسلَّم -: (وما تصنع بإزارِك؟! إن لبستَه لم يكن عليها منه شيءٌ وإن لبستْه لَم يكن عليْك منْه شيءٌ).
فجلس الرجُل حتَّى إذا طال مَجلِسه قام، فرآهُ النَّبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - فدعاهُ أو دُعي له، فقال له: (ماذا معك من القرآن).
فقال: معي سورة كذا وسورة كذا؛ لسوَرٍ يعدِّدُها.
فقال النَّبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليْه وسلَّم -: (أملكْناكَها بما معك من القرآن).
= = =
نعم يجوز.
ونعم، بوَّب الإمام البخاري - رحمه الله - بهذا: (باب عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح) لكن ما أحسبُنا نتكلَّم عن هذه الصورة.
إنَّما نتكلم عن امرأةٍ لها أولياء ... يعني أبوَّة أو أخوّة، وليسوا أعداء.
إنَّما نتكلَّم عن واقعٍ نلمسُه ونعيشُه.
ولسْنا نتكلَّم أيضًا عن عرْض الإنسان ابنته أو أخته على أهل الخير.
فإن ذلك مستحْسَن لا غضاضة فيه، وإن كان عمر - رضي الله عنه - قد وجد على عثمان وأبي بكر - رضي الله عنهما - حين رفضا عَرْضَه؛ قال: "كنتُ أوْجدَ عليْه منِّي على عُثمان".
يا أساتذة، السائلة لم تسأل عن الجواز بل هي تعلمُه، إنَّما تسأل عن الأنسب والأصلح.
والله أعلم.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

عجبت من كلام بعضهم ممن اتى بما لم يات به الاوائل 
بالنسبة ما ذهب اليه الفقهاء الى انه خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو ان تهب المراة نفسها له صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس ان تعرض نفسها ان يتزوج بها ولهذا الامام البخاري بوب عليه باب عرض المراة نفسها على الرجل الصالح ولا اعلم خلافا بين الفقهاء رحمه الله في عدم جواز ذلك.
الامر الثاني: الاصل ان المراة تُخطب والرجل هو من يعرض نفسه عليها لتتزوج بها وهذا من اكرام الاسلام للمراة, فلم يهنها كما اهان الغرب بل جعلها عزيزة مكرّمة في بيتها, اذا اراد الزوج الزواج بها فيذهب اليها لخطبتها ويحاول ان ينقع اباها ويرضيها حتى تقبل به زوجا.
اما بالنسبة عرض المراة نفسها على رجل صالح فقد لا تسمى هذه خِطبة انما هي تطلب منه لو ياتيها ويخطبها من ابيها وغير ذلك
وان كان الافضل والاولى ان لا تفعل ذلك لاسباب منها:
- قلة اهل الصلاح في زماننا هذا
- قلة الامانة فقد تعرض نفسها على رجل فيبدا ينشر ذلك بين الناس ويقول ان ابنة فلان عرضت نفسها علي وهذا امر مشاهد وعشناه.
- ازمة الاخلاق عند بعض من يظن فيهم انهم اهل صلاح
-فساد زماننا فصار عرض المراة نفسها على الزوج امر فيه عيب لا يقبله المجتمع للاسف والله المستعان, وان المراة التي تعرض نفسها قد يئست من الزواج واول ما يتبادر الى ذهب المرء انها لم تجد من يتزوجها وانها ليست جميلة وغير ذلك من الاقوال التي تخرج غالبا من فم من لا يتق الله تعالى
-المراة لما تطالب ليست كما اذا طلبت فتجد غالبا الزوج اذا حصل بينهما شيئا فيقول انت من طلبتني انا كا كنت اريد الزواج بك ولكن استحييت وغير ذلك والله المستعان 
وخلاصة القول: المراة اذا ارادت ان تعرض نفسها فلتبحث جيدا عمن تعرض نفسها ولتسال حتى تتسم فيه الاخلاق الحميدة من التواضع والصبر والحلم والتأني واللطف والحياء والامانة وغير ذلك والله اعلم
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> بل أرى والله أعلم أنه أحيانًا يكون واجبًا على المرأة أن تفعل هذا.
> إذا تقدم للزواج منها رجل فاسق عاص فسقه معلوم - وهذا كثير في مجتمعاتنا - وغلب على ظنها أنها إن تزوجت به أضر ذلك بدينها ، ولا خلاص لها من تلك الزيجة إلا بمراسلة أهل الصلاح والتقوى لخطبتها لكان ذلك واجبًا في حقها. والله أعلم.


بارك الله فيك..  الحقيقة والواقع يشهد على ذلك و قد يكون ذلك في بعض الحالات كما تفضلت أخي  واجب أو نقول مستحب لها لتنجو بدينها ... فهذا حال الكثيرين. و كل أعلم بما يصير في بلاده .. و الله أعلم.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> يا أخانا الفاضل 
> أحسن الله إليك الجميع هنا لم يتكلم في الزواج ، إنما الكلام في جواز أن تعرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح فإن وجدت في نفسه قبولا ، ذهب إلى وليها لخطبتها ، وللولي أن يقبل بعدها أو يرفض.
> 
> ولم يقل أحد من المشاركين بجواز أن تحدث علاقة مع رجل صالح أو طالح قبل الزواج حتى نخشى عليها من غوايته.
> ولم يقل أحد للمرأة أن تتزوج بغير إذن وليها ، بارك الله فيك .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك.. هذا ما قصدنا في طرح الموضوع... و الله  أعلم.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> بارك الله فيك يا أستاذنا.
> = الذي أحسب أنه كثيرٌ في مجتمعاتنا: أناس مقصِّرون تائهون ... يحتاجون إلى من يأخذ بأيديهم إلى سبيل الهداية، ويرفق بهم حينًا أو يشتد عليهم في الدعوة بحسب أحوالهم... وهنيئًا لمن وفقها الله إلى ذلك مع زوجها ... وما أكثرهنَّ.
> = كما أحسب أن تقسيم الناس هكذا إلى:
> رجل من أهل الصلاح .. وآخر من أهل الفسق .. ليس تقسيمًا جازمًا ثابتًا.
> فكم تحوَّل إلى الصلاح مَن كانوا من أهل الفسق، وكم انتكس من أهل الصلاح والعياذ بالله من انتكس.
> المهم، على الفتاة الصغيرة ألا تثق بنفسها في اختيارها الرجل وتتعجل في التلميح له بالخطبة، بل ينبغي أن تتريث وتصبر منتظرة رزق الله - عز وجل - ولا تفتئت على وليها.
> ولعلها بتوجهها إلى الله - عز وجل - تُعان على الرجل الذي لم يظهر منه الصلاح، وتكون سببا لصلاحه ... برعايتها حق وليها، وصبرها.
> ولعل العكس مع من ظنت منه الصلاح من الناس ... بخلاف الحال مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> والله أعلم.


بارك الله فيك على المشاركة..
أضن و الله أعلم ، أن هذا سيدخل المرأة في مغامرة ستتحمل   فيها مسؤولية كبيرة هي في غنى عنها ، لأن الدين فصل في ذلك بأن : زوجوها للذي ترضون دينه. وليس للذي تتأملون  إستقامة دينه.

و رأينا فتيات تزوجن  برجال عاديين لكي لا نقول فاسقين ، فإما أن تصبح مثله عادية يعني مثل كل الناس مسلمين بالعادة و ليس للعبادة ، وإما ان تفشل العلاقة و يؤول لما لا يحمد عقباه ، و إما   تنجح في أن تساعده على السير في الطريق الصحيح و هذا ناذر نوعا ما .. و الله أعلم .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بارك الله في كل من شارك و ان شاء الله سيكون موضوع مفيد لمن أراد طرح هذا السؤال.. السلام عليكم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> نعم يا أفاضل، نؤمن بهذا، لكن لِم اجتزأ الأخ الفاضل بهذا النقل؟
> فالحديث الذي بعده في الباب:
> أبو حازم عن سهلِ بن سعدٍ: أنَّ امرأةً عرضتْ نفسَها على النبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليْهِ وسلَّم - فقالَ له رجُلٌ: يا رسولَ الله، زوِّجْنيها...
> نعم يجوز. ونعم، بوَّب الإمام البخاري - رحمه الله - بهذا: (باب عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح) لكن ما أحسبُنا نتكلَّم عن هذه الصورة.
> إنَّما نتكلم عن امرأةٍ لها أولياء ... يعني أبوَّة أو أخوّة، وليسوا أعداء.
> إنَّما نتكلَّم عن واقعٍ نلمسُه ونعيشُه.
> ولسْنا نتكلَّم أيضًا عن عرْض الإنسان ابنته أو أخته على أهل الخير.
> فإن ذلك مستحْسَن لا غضاضة فيه، وإن كان عمر - رضي الله عنه - قد وجد على عثمان وأبي بكر - رضي الله عنهما - حين رفضا عَرْضَه؛ قال: "كنتُ أوْجدَ عليْه منِّي على عُثمان".
> يا أساتذة، السائلة لم تسأل عن الجواز بل هي تعلمُه، إنَّما تسأل عن الأنسب والأصلح. والله أعلم.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولا لا يجب علي نقل الكلام كله، وخاصة فيما لا يتغير به الحكم! ومن أحال فقد بريء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم إن إيرادك هذا الحديث تكملة لما سميته (اجتزاءًا) مني! لا يؤثر في الحكم؛ كما يلوح من سياق كلامك بارك الله فيك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما قضية الأفضل وغيره، فقد صرَّحت أنا وغيري الكلام فيه! فما هذه المصادرة! ونقاشي أصلا لم يكن متجها مع صاحبة الموضوع؛ بل مع من أنكر جواز ذلك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم هل عندك جزم بأن من عَرَضت نفسها على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يكن لها أولياء (يعني أبوَّة أو أخوّة، وليسوا أعداء) أكفاء ليقوموا لها بما هو أصلح؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرانا نحاول الوصول إلى أمر على توهم احتمال!

----------


## أشجعي

كيف ستكون نفسية المرأة إذا رفضها الرجل الذي عرضت نفسها عليه؟
والظاهر ان الأخ الذي قال أنها من خصوصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التبست عليه مسألة "وهب المرأة نفسها" للرجل وبدون مهر.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> كيف ستكون نفسية المرأة إذا رفضها الرجل الذي عرضت نفسها عليه؟


في الغالب أن امرأة تعرض الزواج على رجل دون العكس، تملك من قوة الشخصية، والطمأنينة النفسية الكافية لامتصاص صدمة ردِّه.
ومع احتمال انتفاء ذلك فلن تكون نفسيتها حينئذٍ أسوأ حالا من نفسيتها حين تتزوج من لا ترغب فيه لرقة في دينه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأخ الكريم عدنان البخاري.
= أوَّلا .. صاحبة الموضوع صرَّحت بالجواز في أول الكلام، وهذا أمر لم نختلف عليه.
= ثم كانت مشاركتي الأولى، وفيها: فأفضل منه أن تصبر وتنتظر ذلك الرزق ... ثم توطِّن نفسَها على الصبر على ذلك الزوج الذي يقسمه الله لها. وليس فيها أدنى اعتراض على جواز ذلك، لكنَّه: المفضول عُرفًا. وهذا نتفق عليه أيضًا.
= ثم جاء نقلُك المحض لما في صحيح البخاري - بدون تعليق منك - وأحسبُه لا يكفي هنا للجواب على صاحبة الموضوع، أو لم يُضف كثيرًا.
= ثم دخلتَ مع "باحث لغوي" في مسألة فقه الحديث، وفهْم صاحب الصحيح بدليل العنوان ونحو ذلك، ولي على ذلك ملاحظات:
- أولا: هاتان القصتان في الباب (باب عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح) لا بد أنَّ فيهما خصوصيةً للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولو في التفاصيل.
وإلاَّ فمَن الذي يقول له أحدُ أصحابه: "زوِّجنيها"، فيرد عليه في الحال: "ما عندك؟" و "اذهب فالتمس ولو خاتما من حديد" ..... إلى آخر القصة.
- ثانيًا: لا بدَّ أنَّ لهذه المرأة وضعًا خاصًّا ... كأن تكون ثيِّبًا مثلاً، أو غيره... وإلا لرجع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى وليها، ولعلَّ في قصة "جليبيب" وطلب النبي من أبيها وسؤال الأب للأمّ ما يفيد ذلك.
- طريقة عرْض المرأة نفسها في الحديث هل هي التي تقولون بها أم أنَّ هناك خصوصية كما أقول؟!
- ثالثًا: العنوان الذي اعتبرتَ أنه يمثل فهم الإمام للقضية ليس بالتفصيل والصراحة بحيث يُتَّكأ عليه.
إنه: (عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح) .. وهذا لا يمتنع أن يرد تحته ما يفيد الجواز .. أو الاستحباب ... أو الكراهة .. أو المنع. إنه عنوان لا بد أن يتَّسع لكل هذا، كمن يعنون: (باب القنوت في صلاة الصبح) لا يعدّ حكمًا.
العنوان فضفاض، لا شروط ولا تقييد، ولا حتى بيان الحكم، لكنني لا أزال أقول بالجواز لما قال به الشراح والفقهاء، لكن عند التدقيق العنوان وحده ليس جازمًا.
= وأخيرًا أستاذَنا عدنان، هل ستختارُ صاحبة الدين التي تبحثُ عن رجُلٍ صالح اختيارًا خالصًا مجرَّدًا من الأهواء والمصالح؟! كأن لا يعنيها أن يكون ثريًّا أو فقيرًا، عزبًا أو متزوجًا، صغيرا أو كبيرًا، ونحو ذلك .. أم تتخذ ذلك وسيلة إلى تحقيق رغبتها باختيار مَن هفت إليه نفسها .. مع كونه ذا دين!
= ولا أزال أرى في كلام الإخوة غرابةً عن الواقع، مع كونِهم يؤكّدون أنّهم يتكلّمون عن الواقع.
وكلمة "فاسق" و "عاصٍ" و "فسقه معلوم" التي وردت في المشاركات، لا أظنّ أن هناك من يحمل موليته على التزوُّج به .. خاصة مع إظهارها الصلاح والتنسك، بل لا أظن ذلك الفاسق العاصي يحرص على التزوج بها ويترك مَن هي على شاكلته في الفسق.
وكلمة "مغامرة" التي وردت أيضًا ليست دقيقة، فهي لم تغامر بالزواج من "الشخص العادي" إنما هذا هو نصيبها الذي أتاها إلى بيتها، ورضِيه لها أبوها أو أخوها بعد المراجعة فيما بينهم والوعظ والنصح.
لكنَّ المغامَرة حقًّا في أن تُلمح إلى رجل بأن يخطبها، وهي لا تدري أي شيء عن موقف أهلها، ولا عن ظروفه المادية وغيرها، ولا كيف يكون حاله معها، ولا هو يرغب في الارتباط بغيرها أو لا ... ونحو ذلك.
- وكيف ضمنت زوجة صاحب الدين أن تظلَّ على طريق الاستقامة، ومَن قال إن زوجة فرعون لا بد أن تكون على شاكلته؟!
ومَن الذي يُعفي إنسانًا عن أن يُختبر في دينه ويمتحن؟!
ومن الطريف أن البابين اللذين في صحيح البخاري وفيهما "العرض" لم تتم أي زيجة من الزيجات فيهما.
فلا المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على النبي تزوجها صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولا عثمان ولا أبو بكر تزوج أحدهما حفصة، وإنما خطبها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بدون عرض.
ولا تزوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بنت أبي سفيان التي عرضتها أم حبيبة.
والله - عز وجل - أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> وكلمة "فاسق" و "عاصٍ" و "فسقه معلوم" التي وردت في المشاركات، لا أظنّ أن هناك من يحمل موليته على التزوُّج به .. خاصة مع إظهارها الصلاح والتنسك، بل لا أظن ذلك الفاسق العاصي يحرص على التزوج بها ويترك مَن هي على شاكلته في الفسق.


بل هناك يا أخي الكريم قوم سوء ظلمة قساة القلوب ، لا يتورعون إطلاقًا ويزوجون الطاهرات العفيفات لأهل الفساد ! 
ويوجد كثير من أهل الفساد عند الزواج خصوصًا : لا يختار إلا المستقيمة على امر الله عز وجل ، لأنه يعلم أن المستقيمة فقط هي التي ستحفظ له بيته وماله وعرضه ، وأولاده ، وهذا منتشر جدًا ومشاهد في كثير من المجتمعات . 



> طريقة عرْض المرأة نفسها في الحديث هل هي التي تقولون بها أم أنَّ هناك خصوصية كما أقول؟!


أحسن الله تعالى إليك ،،
هل يفهم من ذلك : 
إما أن يكون هذا الأمر خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط .
وإما أن يجوز للمرأة أن تذهب وتقف امام الرجل أمام الناس تعرض عليه الزواج وتقول له : ألك بي حاجة ؟
كما ورد في الحديث ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جواب هذا السؤال هنا:




> هاتان القصتان في الباب (باب عرض المرأة نفسها على الرجل الصالح) لا بد أنَّ فيهما خصوصيةً للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولو في التفاصيل.


وهو ما ينفيه من يتمسك بالعنوان ، وفيه "الرجل الصالح"؛ فالعنوان ليس فيه تفصيل، لكن المسألة ينبغي أن يكون فيها تفصيل .... ولو في كيفية عرض نفسها.

----------


## أم هانئ

جزى الله صاحبة الموضوع ومن شارك فيه خير الجزاء فلم تخلُ مشاركة من فائدة
أحسن الله إلى الجميع .


وأرى أن هذه المسألة لها عدة جوانب ينبغي على الناظر الإلمام بها جميعا 
ليكتمل صحيح تصوره و يكون من أمره على بصيرة :


1- حكم خطبة المرأة لنفسها لا مراء بأنه الجواز في الأصل ولكن :


* قد يتحول هذا الجواز إلى الوجوب في حالات خاصة باعتبار
أمور خارجية
* كذا قد يتحول هذا الجواز إلى الحرمة في حالات خاصة باعتبار
أمور خارجية
* كما قد يتحول هذا الجواز إلى الكراهة أو إلى الاستحباب بضميمة أمور
خارجة ينبغي مراعاتها 


** والسؤال : منذا الذي يستطيع إطلاق الحكم على هذا الأمر غير
صاحبته وذلك باعتبار المصالح والمفاسد و اعتبار الأمور المحيطة بها ؟



&- فكما نعلم جميعا أنه لا ينبغي للمسلم مراعاة الناس وأعرافهم 
إذا تعلَّق الأمر بواجب أمره الله تعالى به ، أو بمحرَّم نهاه الله تعالى عن فعله .
نعم ، يمكن للمسلم مراعاة أحوال الناس وأعرافهم في باب المستحبات والمباحات
والمكروهات 
أما باب الواجبات والمحرمات : فلا يجوز له ألبتة التنازل عنهما من أجل الناس .
وقد ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر هدم الكعبة وبنائها على قواعد 
إبراهيم عليه السلام لأن تلك المسألة مع أهميتها تدخل تحتباب الجائز
فلو كان هذا واجباً عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تركه من أجل تأليف قلوب الناس 
وما كان صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ليتنازل عن القيام بواجب من الواجبات 
بل كان هدم الكعبة وبنائها على قواعد إبراهيم عليه السلام جائزاً .

فعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِي الله عَنْهَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلى الله عَليْهِ وَسَلمَ قَال لهَا : يَا عَائِشَةُ 
لوْلا أَنَّ قَوْمَكِ حَدِيثُ عَهْدٍ بِجَاهِليَّةٍ لأَمَرْتُ بِالبَيْتِ فَهُدِمَ فَأَدْخَلتُ فِيهِ مَا 
أُخْرِجَ مِنْهُ وَأَلزَقْتُهُ بِالأَرْضِ وَجَعَلتُ لهُ بَابَيْنِ بَابًا شَرْقِيًّا وَبَابًا غَرْبِيًّا فَبَلغْتُ بِهِ أَسَاسَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ .
رواه البخاري ( 1509 ) ومسلم ( 1333 ) .وفي لفظ عندهما : ( فأخافُ أنْ تُنْكِرَ قُلُوبُهم ) .

وانظروا - يرحمكم الله وإيانا - كيف تُرجم في شرح صحيح مسلم للحديث 
بـ ( إذا تعارضت المصالح أو تعارضت مصلحة ومفسدة وتعذر الجمع
بين فعل المصلحة وترك المفسدة بدئ بالأهم )

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - :
ومعلوم أن الكعبة أفضل وقف على وجه الأرض ، ولو كان تغييرها وإبدالها بما وصفه واجباً :
لم يتركه ، فعُلم أنه كان جائزاً ، وأنه كان أصلح ، لولا ما ذكره من حدثان عهد قريش بالإسلام ،
وهذا فيه تبديل بنائها ببناء آخر ، فعُلم أن هذا جائز في الجملة ، 
وتبديل التأليف بتأليف آخر هو أحد أنواع الإبدال .
" مجموع الفتاوى " ( 31 / 244 ) .

والشاهد - بارك الله في الجميع - :
اعتبار أعراف المجتمع والموازنة بين المصالح والمفاسد
مع الاعتقاد الجازم أن الزواج رزق وسيأتي كل نفس رزقها المقدر لها لا محالة .


2- منذا الذي يستطيع الجزم بأن الشخص المختار الذي ظاهره الصلاح 
سيكون نعم الزوج والمعين لزوجه ؟!!!

*- فكم من صالح صلاحه لا يتعدى ذاته فلا يُطال وبكل أسف أهله ( الزوجة ولا الأولاد )
وقد وسمت امرأة عبد الله بن عمرو زوجها - رضي الله عنهما- بأنه : ( نعم العبد لربه )
تعرّض بشديد تقصيره معها .
*- وكم من زوجة لرجل ليس ظاهره الصلاح إلا أنها أرقى في دينها من غيرها
لأن المدافعة تسبب الهمة والعلو في طلب الحق والتمسك به أحيانا.


** والتجارب تحدونا إلى التأكيد على القول بأنه ليس من الحكمة أن يتكل
أحدنا في أمر هام كصلاح الدين على آخر ؛ فإن الله سبحانه من رحمته وحكمته
ما كلف عباده إلا بما يطيقون هم باعتبار ما يحاط بهم من صلاح أو طلاح .
** أما أن نتوهم اطِّراد صلاح الزوجين بسبب صلاح أحدهما فهذا
ما يكذبه الواقع على مر الزمان :
- فها هي زوجة فرعون هي من هي وهو من هو .
- وها هي زوجة سيدنا نوح هي من هي وهو من هو عليه السلام .

3- ينبغي أن تتحسب من تقدم على هذا العمل ولا تغفل احتمال وقوع ما يلي :


- احتمال رفض من ستعرض عليه ذلك
- نظرة المجتمع المحيط بشيء من التنقص لمن تفعل ذلك
- احتمال بقاء أثر سلبي من جراء ذلك الفعل في قلب زوجها إن تم الأمر وهذا أمر وارد جدا.
- احتمال أن تُعيّر حال الخلافات الزوجية العادية من جانب زوجها أو أحد أفراد عائلته بذلك الفعل
وهذا أمر وارد جدا .


** وفي الأخير :
كان ما سبق محض بسط للنقاش ، لا ترجيح فيه بحال

نسأل الله الهدى للرشاد .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بوركتم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


إذا كنا نتباحث المسألة من باب الحلال والحرام فيبدو لنا أن كلمة الأفاضل تتفق، فالحكم مباح وذلك من فضل الله فلم يحرج على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولكن إذا تباحثنا المسألة من باب الأعراف والمجتمعات وطبيعة المرأة بصفة عامة وطبيعتها في ظل الظروف والمجتمعات الحالية فهناك ما ينبغي مراعاته .

فهل ننكر أن هناك الكثير من أهل الصلاح لا يعرفون كيف يراعون مشاعر المرأة ؟ لا يفهون نفسيتها ولا كيف يتعاملون معها ؟

هل ننكر أن هؤلاء الصالحين يمكن أن يجرحوا مشاعر زوجاتهن اللذين سعوا سنوات يتمنون موافقة أهلها أو موافقتها؟ فكيف بمن سعت هي للتزوج منه؟

هل ننكر أن هناك من الأزواج الصالحين - عذرا- لا يهتمون بإشباع حاجات الزوجات الحسية ؟ ويعتبرون بعض الزوجات (قليلة الحياء والأدب وووو...الخ ) إذا ما أشارت أو ألمحت أو طالبت أو (أي فعل مناسب ) إلى حقوقها الحسية؟


إن هذه المرأة عند أول تلميح أو إشارة من قبل زوجها - بما يتعلق بعرضها نفسها - ستسبب لها إصابة نفسية قاتلة وجرحا غائرا، 

فمن يضمن نتيجة هذا الوضع؟ 

إن نظرة بسيطة متأملة في مجتمعاتنا توضح لنا كيف هي عقلية الرجال الصالحين منهم والطالحين.

للأسف عقلية أهل الصلاح  لم تسلم من التأثر بالشوائب الإجتماعية 

وبعد أن تتزوج المسكينة من تظن أنها أكرمته بالسعي بعرض نفسها عليه.... تصير مطلقة ! أو تعيش تعيسة  ..

 ويعايرها أهلها  بأن هؤلاء هم الملتزمون وأنها لو كانت تزوجت رجل حليق وكذا وكذا ،  لكان وكان وكان


هذا وأضيف أنه لو استطاعت أن تعرض نفسها بشكل خفي، بحيث يبدو كأن (الشخص  الذي توسط بعرض الأمر على الرجل المطلوب) يتحدث فيه من تلقاء نفسه ويلفت نظر الرجل لهذه المرأة من خلال رأيه هو ولا ينسب هذا للمرأة، وعند موافقة الرجل يظهر أنه سيحدثها وأهلها في المسألة ويعرض عليهم الأمر بحيث لا يظهر أن المرأة هي التي دفعته لهذا، 

 فهذا شيء عادي ويحدث كل يوم وقد يعيش الرجل ويموت وهو لا يعرف أن زوجته هي من سعت في هذا لأن هذا من طبع النساء أن تكون راغبة وتتمنع وأن تسعى لما تريد بخفاء وهو من طبيعة خلقتها لضعفها .


----------------
على الهامش:
بشكل عام في مسألة الزواج فإن نسبة كبيرة من الحالات المشكلة ، يكون فيها الأبناء على خطأ ، لأن الفطرة أن الآباء يحبون أولادهم ويرغبون في صلاحهم، ولا ننكر أن هناك نسبة تختل فيها الفطر، ويتحول الأب لوحش ظالم - أعني بصورة واضحة صريحة - تجاه أبنائه ولكن هذه حالات شاذة ليست أصلية

فحتى الاب الذي يرفض تزويج ابنته رجلا من أهل الصلاح ، فإن أصل فعله هو خوفه على ابنته مما يسمع من سوء خلق ذوي اللحي، وأنهم متشددون وأنهم يفهمون الدين خطأ ...الخ

ولابد أن تدرك الفتاة أن والدها يحبها ويحب ما يصلح لها ، وتحاول أن تمد جسور الود والتحاور بينها وبين أهلها وأن تخفض لهما جناح الذل وأن عليها الاستخارة  والدعاء  وكل شيء بقدر الله.

وكم من فتاة جاءتني باكية ،" أبي رفض أن يزوجني" ،" يتقدم لي الكثير من الملتزمين وأبي يرفض" ، ثم تمر السنوات ويرزق الله عز وجل الفتاة زوجا صالحا فتقسم أن والدها كان محقا وأنها لو تزوجت أحد هؤلاء لكانت تعاستها على أيديهم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

الإشكال : 
إنه لو كان هذا أمر مباح لكل المسلمين ، لما كان كل هذا التخوف من المفاسد المترتبة علي عرض المرأة نفسها للزواج أمام الناس ، له قيمة . 
لأن هذا الأمر أقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يبين أن ما فعلته المرأة من طلبها الزواج وقولها : ( ألك بي حاجة ) أمام الناس ، إنه لا يجوز ، ولو كان فيه كل هذه المفاسد لما أقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فالذي أفهمه : 
إما ان يكون هذا خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط .
وإما : لو ان إمرأة ما ذهبت لرجل يقف مع مجموعة من الرجال وقالت له أريدك أن تتزوجني ، فليس لأحد أن يعترض عليها ، لأن مثل هذا الفعل تم فعله أمام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم يعترض عليه .
وسؤال استفسار : 
هل ورد عن أحد من المسلمات من السلف الصالح ، أو من على مدار الزمان عرضت نفسها للزواج لأحد المسلمين ؟ غير التي عرضت نفسها للزواج من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
** كتبت هذا لأنني أعلم إن شاء الله تعالى إنه يوجد من سيوجهنا بعلم وحلم إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وكأن الكلام يتكرر !

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> ** والسؤال : منذا الذي يستطيع إطلاق الحكم على هذا الأمر غير
> صاحبته وذلك باعتبار المصالح والمفاسد و اعتبار الأمور المحيطة بها ؟
> &- فكما نعلم جميعا أنه لا ينبغي للمسلم مراعاة الناس وأعرافهم 
> إذا تعلَّق الأمر بواجب أمره الله تعالى به ، أو بمحرَّم نهاه الله تعالى عن فعله .
> نعم ، يمكن للمسلم مراعاة أحوال الناس وأعرافهم في باب المستحبات والمباحات والمكروهات. 
> أما باب الواجبات والمحرمات : فلا يجوز له ألبتة التنازل عنهما من أجل الناس .
> وقد ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر هدم الكعبة وبنائها على قواعد 
> إبراهيم عليه السلام لأن تلك المسألة مع أهميتها تدخل تحتباب الجائز
> فلو كان هذا واجباً عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تركه من أجل تأليف قلوب الناس وما كان صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ليتنازل عن القيام بواجب من الواجبات بل كان هدم الكعبة وبنائها على قواعد إبراهيم عليه السلام جائزاً .
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحب أن أشير الى مسائل:
أولا: هل مسألة الزواج يمكن أن تعلق بالمرأة هكذا وأنها هي صاحبة القرار, كيف يمكن أن يقيم الرجل, هل المرأة هي التي تقيم الرجل, كيف عرفت دينه وخلقه والشارع قد بين في الحديث ( من جاءكم ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه الا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير), فالشارع علق الأمر بأولياء الأمور الذين بأمكانهم معرفة دين الرجل وخلقه, والمرأة الأصل فيها القرار في البيت وهذه الأمور تحتاج الى تجارب الحياة ومخالطت الناس لمعرفتهم وهذا لايصلح للمرأة. 
ثانيا: ذكر أنه لايجوز مراعاة الناس الا في المستحبات والمكروهات والمباحات, أقول كيف وقد بين أهل العلم أن الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ولاشك أن اقامة الحدود من الواجبات وكما ورد في الحديث( حد يقام في الأرض أزكى فيها من مطر أربعين يوما ). أليس هذا من مراعاة الناس حتى في الواجبات.
ثالثا: متى يكون العرف ملزما هل على اطلاقه أم أنه يكون في حال أن الشارع ترك للعرف الفسحة في هذه الجزئية أو تلك .
رابعا: الشارع بين لنا كيف يكون التعامل مع هذا الأمر فقال ( من جاءكم ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه....) الحديث, فاذا التزم الزوج والزوجة بذلك لاشك أنه يكون التوفيق, لكن مايحصل هو تفريط من الزوج أوالزوجة أو أولياء الزوجة في اختيار ما بينه الشارع أو الجهل بالدين والأخلاق فتقع هذه المشاكل بين الزوجين, وقصة عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص انما هي بداية تشريع سدد الناس فيه الى الخير وليست هي داخلة في الموضوع, هذا كما حصل لغيره من الصحابة مثل أبي الدرداء ثم بين لهم النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الحق في الأمر.
ختاما: أقول أن الأمر يكون لأولياء المرأة خصوصا في هذه الأزمان التي كثر فيها الغش والخديعة فهم أحرص على بناتهم, وأن نفهم ماهو الدين والأخلاق التي على أساسها نقيم الناس والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الإشكال : 
> إنه لو كان هذا أمر مباح لكل المسلمين ، لما كان كل هذا التخوف من المفاسد المترتبة علي عرض المرأة نفسها للزواج أمام الناس ، له قيمة . 
> لأن هذا الأمر أقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يبين أن ما فعلته المرأة من طلبها الزواج وقولها : ( ألك بي حاجة ) أمام الناس ، إنه لا يجوز ، ولو كان فيه كل هذه المفاسد لما أقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .


بارك الله فيكم

 المباح يستوي فيه الفعل والترك ، وقد يلحق بغيره من الأحكام التكليفية الأربعة بحسب الحال. 

وبالتالي فهذا العرض إذا عدّ من المباحات فهو يعتبر تماما كأكل أي نوع من أنواع الطعام التي أباحها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أقر إباحتها وليكن (التمر) مثالا، فلو قيل لك أن التمر يضر فلان لمرض السكري ، هل تقول له لا بأس عليك ولا تهمنا المفاسد المترتبة على المرض لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أباحه وأقر إباحته؟؟

إذا كانت المرأة تريد أن تعرض نفسها على رجل ، وتعلم العواقب المحتملة فلتتفضل ولتحتمل بصدر رحب ولا نلومها بل ستلوم هي نفسها.
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> إذا كانت المرأة تريد أن تعرض نفسها على رجل ، وتعلم العواقب المحتملة فلتتفضل ولتحتمل بصدر رحب ولا نلومها بل ستلوم هي نفسها.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،،
إذا كان ذهاب إمرأة لرجال أجانب عنها وطلبها الزواج من أحدهم أمام الناس فيه من المفاسد ما فيه ، فالسؤال الآن ، لماذا لا يقال إن هذا الفعل خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط ، لأن هذه المفاسد منتفية إذا كان الإنسان الصالح هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ اما إذا كان غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمفاسد واقعة ، وهل الشريعة تبيح شىء كله مفاسد ؟ 
وفي قصة أسماء رضي الله عنها ، لما كانت تحمل النوى ولقيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعض أصحابه ، فأراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تركب خلفه على الدابة رحمة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاستحييت، ولما اخبرت زوجها قال لها : والله لحملك النوى أشد علي من ركوبك مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فهل يقال بجواز ركوب المرأة التي تحمل أشياء مع الأجانب عنها على الدابة ؟ أم أن هذا خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 

حتى نتصور المسألة : 

أسرة مكونة من أب وأبناء ولهم اخت واحدة ،، ولما كان الأب وأبنائه يمرون في الطريق ، وهم يظنون ان ابنتهم في البيت ، أخبرهم رجل ما : إني رأيت ابنتكم في الطريق الآخر واقفة مع بعض الشباب وتخبر أحدهم أنها تريد أن تتزوجه ، وتقول ألك بي حاجة ؟

بالطبع معلوم المفاسد المترتبة على هذا الفعل ! 
فالسؤال إن كان هذا الفعل كله مفاسد ، فلماذا لا يقال إنه خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن المفاسد منتفية في حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حتى في الحياء فقد انكر انس رضي الله عنه على ابنته لما تعجبت من حياء المرأة ، وقال : هي خير منك لانها أردات أن تتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلل أنها خير منها وأن فعلها هذا لا ينافي الحياء لمرادها بالزواج من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط ، الذي طلب الزواج منه شرف عظيم .

----------


## ام ابي

الله المستعان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> إذا كان ذهاب إمرأة لرجال أجانب عنها وطلبها الزواج من أحدهم أمام الناس فيه من المفاسد ما فيه ، فالسؤال الآن ، لماذا لا يقال إن هذا الفعل خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط ، لأن هذه المفاسد منتفية إذا كان الإنسان الصالح هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ اما إذا كان غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمفاسد واقعة ، وهل الشريعة تبيح شىء كله مفاسد ؟ 
> ....
> فالسؤال إن كان هذا الفعل كله مفاسد ، فلماذا لا يقال إنه خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن المفاسد منتفية في حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حتى في الحياء فقد انكر انس رضي الله عنه على ابنته لما تعجبت من حياء المرأة ، وقال : هي خير منك لانها أردات أن تتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلل أنها خير منها وأن فعلها هذا لا ينافي الحياء لمرادها بالزواج من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط ، الذي طلب الزواج منه شرف عظيم .


بارك الله فيك.
1- التحليل والتحريم والكراهة حكم شرعي لا يصار إليه بمجرد توهم أقيسة عقلية باطلة مخالفة لنصوصه الظاهرة، والنظر العقلي محتمل للخطأ والصواب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا من قال: هذا الحكم خاص بالنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من جهة التحليل أوالاستحباب يُطالب بـ(الدليل الشرعي الظاهر) على ذلك، إذ هو يوقِّع عن الله تعالى حكمه، فإن كان غير متأهِّل لذلك فالأولى له أن يمسك.
2- والذي صيَّر أمر عَرْضِ المرأة نفسها على زوجها مشكلة فيه هذه المفاسد (المتوهمة، والتي قد توجد وقد لا توجد) فساد أهل الزمان، أوأهل بعض مكان، من البلاد والأمكنة. أو خطأ تطبيق هذا الأمر.
ولو كان فيهم بعض خيرٍ وصلحت أعرافهم وعوائدهم لما عيب على المرأة ولا خيف عليها مثل هذا الأمر!
3- الشارع الحكيم لا يشرِّع لزمن دون زمن، بل حكمه عام إلى قيام الساعة، ولا يشرع ما فيه المفاسد المطلقة المتحقَّقة أوالغالبة على المصالح، وتحقق المفاسد لا يحددها فهم رجل أوأشخاص، أوفي زمن من الأزمان، وما من حكم شرعي إلا وقد تكون فيه مفسدة من وجهٍ لشخص أولأشخاص في زمن أومكان ما.. (كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم...)، (قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما).
4- عامة أهل العلم كما تقدَّم (سلفًا أوخلفًا) قال بجواز هذا الأمر أواستحبابه، ولم يقل أحد بالوجوب.. ومن اختار العمل بشيء جائز فلا يلوم الشرع في نتائجه لأنه اختار ما له أخذه أوتركه.
5- أما كلام أنس لابنته ففيه دلالة على الاستحباب، والعهد قريب بين جيل أنس وجيل ابنته، ومع ذلك قيل له ما قيل.. فما يقال الآن؟!
يُقال: تلك المرأة العارضة نفسها لرسول الله خير منك! ولكن إن وجدت صلاحا (متحققا)، (في الظاهر) كما وجدت تلك المرأة صلاحا متحققا، ولا يمكن معرفة الباطن إلا من وحي معصوم.

______________________________  _

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  القول بأن بعض من يطلبن الأزواج ويعرضن أنفسهن عليهم قصدهن النظر المادي أو... الخ أمر متوهم (وإن كان قد يوجد) ولكن تعميمه فيه اساءة ظن بالصالحات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد تقدَّم مرارًا أن القضية (ليست خطبة وإتمام نكاح وغياب ولي وممارسة حب وعشق وتبادل مشاعر وتعلق) بل مجرد عرض من المرأة وتشجيع وإعطاء موافقة مبدئية معلقة على التقدم لخطبتها من أهلها..
فليس من الإنصاف الاكتفاء بذكر فضاعاتٍ تُبرز جانب السوء في الأمر فقط، وقد يفهم بعض الناس من هذا: إعادة النظر في حكم الشارع! أو التشكيك في حكمته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن لا بأس ببيان الحكم مع التنبيه إلى خطأ التطبيق أو إلزام الصالحات به (بل ذلك مطلوب)، وبيان وجوه الخطأ والنظر إلى الإيجابيات دون السلبيات.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس عاقل يقول: إن المستحب للمرأة أووليها عرضها على رجل صالح = يعني: أن تذهب المرأة إلى الشارع فتلقي نفسها على رجل لا تعرفه بل تكتفي بظاهر صلاح حاله! فهذه الأمور في المجتمعات التقليدية في كل البلاد العربية والاسلامية والجاليات في بلاد الكفر (مع تفاوت العوائد نسبيا) تجري بطرق يعرفها أهلها، وأن مثل هذا في الغالب لا يتم إلا بعرض فتاة نفسها على شاب من أقربائها، أوجيرانها، أوأهل حيها، أو (زميل!) يعمل معها = ولكن تعرفه وأهلها أوإخوانها أوأخواتها أوقريباتها عن كثبٍ بصلاح حال ظاهر (بالنسبة إلى غيره من أهل المجون والفسق الظاهر).

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذن القول بالجواز أوالاستحباب منوط بالتطبيق الصحيح لذاك الجائز أوالمستحب، وإظهاره بالمفاسد فقط قد يدفع بعض الناس إلى التشكيك في الحكم الشرعي! فإن وجدت حال سيئة فالحال الخيرة موجودة أيضًا لمن طلبها، وإلا فيبقى الحكم على حاله حتى يأتي الله بالفرج من عنده بإصلاح حال الناس!
كما قد يُظهر المتكلم مفاسد التعدد الكثيرة اومصائب الطلاق... الخ دون التنبيه إلى محاسنه، وأن ذلك حكم الله تعالى، وأن المفاسد لا تبلغ المصالح، وأن خطأ التطبيق لا يعزى للشارع، وأن اعتياد الناس على منع التعدد أوالطلاق صيَّره منكرا شنيعا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نصيحة: لا ينبغي أن نقول في مسألة (إن كنا متأهلين) بقول ليس لنا فيه سلف فكيف إذا خالفناهم واستدلالهم دون سلف! فمن جاء يتكلم عن مسألة ظهر أنها من المباح أوالمستحب = وقال: (لا يجوز) أو(لا يستحب) فيطالب بمن سبقه إلى ذلك من السلف والخلف من أهل العلم والاختصاص بمعرفة حكم الشرع وخطابه. وإلا فإنَّ الأمر خطير كما تقدَّم التنبيه عليه. أما الكلام والنظر في كون هذا المستحب أوالجائز متحقق في هذه الصورة أولا فالأمر سهل إن شاء الله.

----------


## راجية العفو والإخلاص

في زمن يعود فيه الإسلام غريباً كما بدأ ، وتتلاحق فيه علينا الفتن .. 
في زمن تشعر المؤمنة الواعية الحريصة على دينها أنها غريبة ، وإن كانت بين أهل وعشيرة..
في هذا الزمن إن علمت في رجل الصلاح ( هذا ما تبدى بالظاهر ومما عُلم عنه ) ، فارتضت بشكل مبدئي (بناء على ما علمت) دينه وخلقه..
فما المانع أن تحاول الفرار بدينها ؟ 
فتفعل ما أحلّ لها الله تبارك وتعالى ، فتستعين بربها العليم القدير وتستخيره ، وتجد طريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ( بحسب تقديرها ) ، فتعلمه برغبتها في أن يتقدم لخطبتها ، إن لم يكن عنده ما يمنع .
رجل مؤمن صالح على خلق ودين ، على منهج الحق ، في هذا الزمن ..!! بلا شك يستحق الأمر المحاولة ، ويستحق هكذا رجل هكذا كرامة من امرأة مؤمنة ، وإن لم يقبل بها ، يكفيها أنها حاولت ، ووعت ما لم تعيه كثيرات غيرها ، هي لم ترد فقط الرجل ، أي رجل ، لكن الرجل الصالح ، صاحب الخلق والدين . 

هكذا تنظر المؤمنة ( الغريبة ) التي تريد العفاف وقبله تريد وجه ربها الأعلى ، فتسعى ( سعيها لا يعني ضعف إيمانها بما قسم الله تعالى لها من الرزق ، ولكن هو سعي في سبيل الله ) لتعف نفسها بمن ترتضي دينه وخلقه ، لا بمن يرتضيه لها أولياؤها إن كانوا من الفاسقين ومجتمعهم كذلك ( أرجو ألا يفترض أحد منكم أن هناك نزاع سيحصل ، لا ، بل ما أن يلتقط الإشارة أو تصله الرغبة ، ولم يجد مانعاً في نفسه ، يتقدم لخطبتها من ولي أمرها ، وقد لا تتم الخطبة بسبب قدره الله تعالى ) .

بل حتى لو لم يكن أهلها من الفاسقين ، لا يوجد ما يمنع أن تعرض نفسها على الرجل الصالح بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ، باعثها صلاحه ( زواج في الله تعالى )، وما المانع إن شعرت بميل طبيعي تجاهه بسبب خلقه ودينه ( صلاحه ) لا أشياء أخرى دنيوية ؟ 
هذه امرأة تستحق التقدير ، لا الرجم المعنوي . ولكن هذا التقدير لها لا يلزم الرجل بقبول عرضها ، لأنه بشر ، ومن حقه أن يختار  .

أما الفرضيات من قبيل وماذا لو انقلب وماذا لو عايَر وماذا لو.. فهذه فرضيات لن تنتهي ، وعلى المؤمنة أن تختار من ترتضي دينه خلقه ، هذا هو الأصل ، ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد .
أؤمن أنّ هناك رجال صالحون ممن أخذوا الكتاب والسنة بقوة ، قوة محقت العوائق الفكرية والنفسية الاجتماعية البالية التي لا أصل لها في الدين ، بل تعطل ما أباحه الشرع ! ومع هؤلاء فقط يستحق الأمر المحاولة  . 
أما كيف تعرف إن كان من هؤلاء ؟ 
ربما لن تعرف ، ولكنها قد تشعر ، ترى إشارات ، ربما ترجو هذا . فإن قدر الأمر حق تقديره ، فهي كسبت سواء قبل عرضها أم لم يقبل ، وإن لم يقدر الأمر واستنقصها ، فهي بلا شك أساءت التقدير ، وتحمد عندئذ صرف العليم القدير له من طريقها ، ولا تخجل ، بل حسبها أنها فعلت هذا لوجه مولاها وربها العظيم ، والرجل الصالح الذي صلاحه كان الباعث على تخصيص هذا العرض له ، سيعي بإذن الله تعالى باعثها الجليل ، ويرى التكريم ، ويحمد الله تعالى عليه ، ولن يجد أصلاً ما يعيرها به ! أيعيرها بأنها أرادت وجه ربها تبارك وتعالى ، إذن ليس هو الرجل الصالح ! .

مما نستفيده من الأحاديث النبوية في عرض المرأة نفسها على رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام  (وبناء عليه تم عنونة الباب ) : أنّ المرأة لا بد أن تعرف حال الرجل ، أن يُعلم لها عنه الصلاح.. لا أن تمشي في الشارع ، وتتوقف أمام أول ملتحي تعرض نفسها عليه !

أما أن ترتضي فاسقاً ، أو من هو على منهج ضال ، على أمل أن ينصلح حاله ! فهذه خالفت المعيار النبوي لاختيار الزوج ، فلا تلوم إلا نفسها ، ونعم بالتأكيد الله يهدي من يشاء ، إنما نحن علينا السعي بما أمرنا به الله تعالى .

بارك الله في الأخ ( عدنان البخاري ) على هذا الفهم ، وفي الجميع .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أما أن ترتضي فاسقاً ، أو من هو على منهج ضال ، على أمل أن ينصلح حاله ! فهذه خالفت المعيار النبوي لاختيار الزوج ، فلا تلوم إلا نفسها ، ونعم بالتأكيد الله يهدي من يشاء ، إنما نحن علينا السعي بما أمرنا به الله تعالى . .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، والأمثلة في مثل هذه الحال كثيرة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللفائدة: ففي ترجمة عمران بن حطان الخارجي المعروف (في السير للذهبي) *عن ابن سيرين قال: تزوَّج عمران خارجيَّة وقال: سأردُّها، قال: فصرفته إلى مذهبها!*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*أحسن الله تعالى إليكم جميعًا وفي الشيخ عدنان ،،*
*بتنزيل القصة التي يستدل بها على الإباحة ، لو طبقناها على الواقع سواء كان الواقع الحالي أو السابق ، لبقيت كل المفاسد المطروحة من قبل الأعضاء موجودة ، لأنه موجود في الفطر أن فعل ذلك منافي للحياء ولا يفرق جيل عن جيل بدليل تعجب ابنة انس رضي الله عنها ، وقد علل أنس رضي الله عنه أنها خالفت الحياء لرغبتها في أن تكون من امهات المؤمنين فقط ، وليس كما يقال لو اختلف القوم لما نافى هذا الفعل الحياء ، فصورة المسألة :* 
*إمرأة خرجت من بيتها بدون إذن وليها ولا معها احد من محارمها ، وفي نيتها أنها ستقابل شخص أجنبي عنها في الطرقات - نقول في الطرقات لانه أفضل حالاً من أن تذهب لبيته - وتعرض عليه نفسها للزواج أمام الناس ، وبالطبع من حقه أن يرى وجهها ويديها قبل أن يوافق أو يرفضها .* 
*وطبعاً من الممكن أن يكرر المشهد من نفس المرأة مع أشخاص آخرين تظن فيهم الصلاح في أماكن أخرى ، ومن غيرها .*
*فلماذا يستبشع بعض الأعضاء هذا الفعل إلا إن كان هذا الفعل عنده خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لانتفاء المفاسد في حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
*فالذي يقول بإباحة ذلك من الأعضاء الأفاضل ، إما أن لا ينكر ذلك ويقول إنه مترتب عليه مفاسد ويقول أن الخير كل الخير فيما أقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإما إنه يقول إنه خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط .*
*###*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> *بتنزيل القصة التي يستدل بها على الإباحة ، لو طبقناها على الواقع سواء كان الواقع الحالي أو السابق ، لبقيت كل المفاسد المطروحة من قبل الأعضاء موجودة.**.**.*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل خلاصة كلامك أن الحكم يتغير من الإباحة إلى التحريم أوالكراهة؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلو تركت المرأة الحياء على هذه الصورة وجاءت فوقفت أمام شيخ أو رجل صالح وعرضت منه أن يخطبها = لم يصيِّر ذلك فعلها محرَّمًا؛ بحجَّة أنَّه مخالف للحياء! أوأن فيه بعض المفاسد (المحتملة)!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدَّم الكلام على أنه ليس المقصود من عرض المرأة نفسها أن تقوم بما فعلته تلك المرأة مع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وأنه إذا أصبح المجتمع كمجتمع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مع الصحابة فلن يستمر مثل هذا الاستنكار من قلة الحياء، ولوجد من يسوغه ويشرح الحال.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو وجدت مثل هذه الحال فتكون المرأة تركت الحياء وتركه في تلك اللحظة خير لها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقدَّم أن مقاومة الحياء - وهو أمر جبلي طُبِعَت عليه المرأة السوية لأجل طلب أمر من معالي الأمور- ككونها امرأة للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، أونيلها زوجًا صالحًا = لا تذمُّ عليه المرأة، كما أنكر أنس عيب ابنته عليها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس معنى ذلك بالضرورة أنها عديمة الحياء! لأجل هذا الموقف!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إضافة إلى أنَّ التشريع كان يقتضي ظهور مثل هذه الأمور؛ ليحصل البلاغ والعلم بالإباحة أوغيرها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو جاءت امرأة الآن إلى شيخٍ أمام جمع من الناس وشكت إليه بما شكت منه امرأة رفاعة القرظي كما في البخاري = لعيب عليها ذلك وعُدَّ من عدم الحياء، كما يظهر من كلام خالد بن سعيد بن العاص ررر، ولكنه ليس بمحرم؛ إذ النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا يسكت عن محرم أومكروه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو جاءت امرأة إلى شيخٍ أمام جمع من الناس وسألت عن بعض خصائص النساء، كما فعلت أم سليم كما في البخاري = لعيب عليها ذلك وعُدَّ من عدم الحياء، ولكنه ليس بمحرم؛ إذ النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا يقر على محرم أومكروه، وكما أنها مهَّدت بقولها: (إن الله لا يستحي من الحق..).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأمر في الآخر كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: (رحم الله نساء الأنصار لم يمنعهن الحياء من التفقه في أمر دينهن).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالخصوصية المذكورة في عرض المرأة نفسها للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  المومئ لعدم الإباحة = فاسدة بهذا المعنى المتقدم !
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونأمل من الإخوة ترك التكرار لما تقد ذكره؛ لأنَّه مطيل للموضوع دون وجهٍ.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

يا شيخنا الكريم :
أوليس خروج المرأة بدون إذن وليها ومن غير احد محارمها لمقابلة شخص اجنبي عنها والكلام معه  الأصل :  إنه حرام شرعًا ؟
ولما كان هذا الشخص هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم = حلال شرعًا ؟
فما الدليل على جواز خروج المرأة من بيتها وبغير إذن وليها ولا احد محارمها لتقابل شخص آخر ؟ 
ولو أفتى احد بجواز ذلك بحجة عرض نفسها للزواج ، فحدث عن المفاسد ولا حرج .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أوليس خروج المرأة بدون إذن وليها ومن غير احد محارمها لمقابلة شخص اجنبي عنها والكلام معه حرام شرعًا ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي بارك الله فيك.. مثل هذه الأمثلة التي تصوَّر مع محظور اواكثر = لا تحرم الحلال الواقع بدون محظور!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقدم أن الصورة التي نتكلَّم عنها لا يلزم وقوعها بهذه الشناعة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد تخرج بإذنٍ للمسجد مثلا، وتأتي إليه أمام المصلين أومع أخ لها، وتعرض نفسها عليه، أوتذهب لعملها (كما في بعض البلاد) ويكون زميلا لها، أوترسل له ورقة، أوأرسلت مع أخيها يخبره بطلبها.. الخ!
وليس أن تقابله في خلوة وتهيم معه في حب و ..... الخ!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالنسبة لخصوص تلك القصة فأنت محتاج إلى إثبات دليل على أمور: أنها خرجت دون إذن، وأنها قابلته لوحده في خلوة وهذا باطل كما يظهر من رواية الحديث.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقضية المفاسد تكرر كثيرا الكلام عليها، فما الجديد؟!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا شيخ ،،
هل هذه المراة كان لها ولي ؟
لو توضح لنا بارك الله فيك ، كيف زوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لغيره من غير وليها ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هل هذه المراة كان لها ولي ؟
> لو توضح لنا بارك الله فيك ، كيف زوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لغيره من غير وليها ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أدري.. فلم يمر عليَّ تفصيل هذا، ولا ينبني على بحثه شيءٌ في نظري.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ نحن في الآخر نعتقد بالمستمسك به، وهو أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا يقر على محرم لو وقع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والاحتمالات كثيرة؛ فقد لا يكون لها ولي، أوأذن له وليها بدله، أوهو خاص به، أو عضلها وليها... الخ!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

طيب ، جزاك الله كل خير يا شيخ .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإياك، ووفقنا الله وإياك للفقه في دينه.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

جزاكم الله كل خير، الحمد لله النقاش كان فيه النفع الكبير، فليس العيب ان نسأل بل العيب ان لا نسأل عن ما لا نعرفه و الله أعلم.
لن نقول هلك الناس ولن نقول لا يوجد الصالحين في الناس، بل يوجد الفاسد ويوجد الصالح، ومفاسد الأمر ذكرت و فصلت و أطيلت بضم الألف، و بارك الله في المشرف الذي أجاب بما يقتضيه السؤال و ما يفسر الحال، وبارك الله في كل من شارك وأفاد و إستفاد،والحمد لله.
اذا كان المقال مناسب للمقام، فسأذكر حالة هنا ممكن ان تبين المقصد من الموضوع : يتيمة و أخوتها الكبار متزوجون لا يسألون على الحال.. و الأم و الأخ الأصغر منها تحت رعايتها ، يعني هي تعمل بغرض سد حاجة البيت حتى يتيسر الحال و الله المستعان، تقدم لخطبتها أحد أبناء الجيران ، انسان بسيط عامل ، يصلي أكثر الأحيان في البيت كأخيها الأصغر الا الجمعة و الاعياد ، حليق، مظهر شباب اليوم -كلاسيك-ان صح القول، أخلاق لم يلحظ عليه شيء يسوءه، عائلة محترمة ميسورة الحال و الحمد لله، سألت أخاها عنه فرد بأنه مثله انسان عادي فيه مواصفات زوج تبني معه البيت و هذا نسبة لعقلياتنا في مجتمعاتنا، رفضت لأنها لا ترى فيه ما يرضيها و كذلك لعدم يسر الحال-حالها هي-، فكان رد الاخ بأن هذا ليس سبب مقنع لأن ذلك من حريته الشخصية وهذا ليس سبب لرفضه فإما ان تقبل واما ان تجد سبب او علة أفضل فعيب ان يرد الخاطب لسببها الذي ذكرته و كأنه شيء هين و الله أعلم بالحال، فكان قراءتها للموضوع هذا، ما زاد من خوفها ان تقوم بهذه الخطوة ، فذهبت لإمام المسجد الذي يقع أمام البيت من يوم الجمعة و إستأذنت من زوجته ان تكون معها لتتكلم مع الإمام فسمح لها وروت عليه القصة، فتكلم مع الأخ و شرح له وحاول ان يقنعه بمضمون السبب ، لكن الأخ غضب ولامها لأنها إشتكته للإمام، وزاد الأمر الطين بلة، وهي الأن في حيرة من أمرها ،وخاصة أن لها أحد الأقارب معسور الحال ليس له بيت ولكنه يبيت في مكان العمل، وهو انسان متدين يظهر عليه صلاح الدين و الخلق الحال- والانسان العاقل يفرق بين الصالح والطالح في بعض اللأحيان- والله أعلم بما تخفي القلوب، يأتي مرات الى بيتهم ليضع تيابه للغسل و يأخذ الطعام للأسبوع في العمل، فرأت ان تقول لأمها الكبيرة في السن أن تفاتحه في الموضوع بطريقة مناسبة ولكل طريقته في الحديث، و الله المستعان، هل هنا مفسدة أو فتنة أو ما يشين حياء البنت ، وحتى وان رفض فهل يسوء الأمر على ماهو سيء لا أضن، والله أعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> إذ نحن في الآخر نعتقد بالمستمسك به، وهو أن النبي  لا يقر على محرم لو وقع.


يا شيخ حفظك الله تعالى ، النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقر التالي : 
(1) المرأة مكثت طويلاً قائمة تعرض نفسها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
(2) وفي رواية أنها عرضت نفسها ثلاث مرات ، تجلس ثم تقوم تعرض نفسها .
(3) وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صعد النظر إليها وصوبه .
----
لماذا نقول بجواز جزء من هذه القصة ، ونحرم الجزء الآخر ؟
والقصة كلها أقرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ولو كان فيها محرم لما أقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يعني لو أن :
إمراة خرجت من بيتها - ليس معها وليها أو أحد محارمها - بنية مقابلة شخص اجنبي عنها بحضرة رجال ، وتعرض نفسها عليه ثلاث مرات ، وتجلس في مجلسهم تنتظر لعل المخطوب يغير رأيه ، ثم يصعد هذا الرجل المخطوب النظر إليها ويصوبه امام الناس .
من الذي يحرم هذا الفعل ، إن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقره وأباحه لجميع المسلمين ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> إمراة خرجت من بيتها - ليس معها وليها أو أحد محارمها - بنية مقابلة شخص اجنبي عنها بحضرة رجال ، وتعرض نفسها عليه ثلاث مرات ، وتجلس في مجلسهم تنتظر لعل المخطوب يغير رأيه ، ثم يصعد هذا الرجل المخطوب النظر إليها ويصوبه امام الناس .
> من الذي يحرم هذا الفعل ، إن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقره وأباحه لجميع المسلمين ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. تقدم الكلام على هذا:



> وبالنسبة لخصوص تلك القصة فأنت محتاج إلى إثبات دليل على أمور: أنها خرجت دون إذن، وأنها قابلته لوحده في خلوة وهذا باطل كما يظهر من رواية الحديث.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأزيد:
1- لعلها كانت قبل فرض الحجاب.
2- وعلى مذهب الالباني، وقصة سفعاء الخدين: لعل كشف الوجه ليس بمحرم.
3-صعد النظر اليها لا يلزم منه النظر الى وجهها.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومع الاحتمالات (فتذكر مرة أخرى) انه لم يسبقك إلى مثل كلامك أحد.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك يا وادي الذكريات استشكال ذكي 

اقرأ قول ابن كثير في آية الهبة :
"وقوله: { وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا } أي: ويحل لك -يأيها النبي -المرأة المؤمنة إذا وهبت نفسها لك أن تتزوجها بغير مهر إن شئت ذلك. (...)وقوله: { خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ } قال عكرمة: أي: لا تحل الموهوبة لغيرك، ولو أن امرأة وهبت نفسها لرجل لم تحل له حتى يعطيها شيئا. وكذا قال مجاهد والشعبي وغيرهما.أي: إنها إذا فوضت المرأة نفسها إلى رجل، فإنه متى دخل بها وجب لها عليه بها مهر مثلها، كما حكم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بَرْوَع  بنت واشق لما فوضت، فحكم لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بصداق مثلها لما توفي عنها زوجها، والموت والدخول سواء في تقرير المهر وثبوت مهر المثل في المفوضة لغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأما هو، عليه السلام، فإنه لا يجب عليه للمفوضة شيء ولو دخل بها؛ لأن له أن يتزوج بغير صداق ولا ولي ولا شهود، كما في قصة زينب بنت جحش، رضي الله عنها. ولهذا قال قتادة في قوله: { خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ } ، يقول: ليس لامرأة تهب نفسها لرجل بغير ولي ولا مهر إلا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
[وقوله تعالى: { قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ } ] (3) قال أبي بن كعب، ومجاهد، والحسن، وقتادة وابن جرير في قوله: { قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ } أي: من حَصْرِهم في أربع نسوة حرائر وما شاءوا (4) من الإماء، واشتراط الولي والمهر والشهود عليهم، وهم الأمة، وقد رخصنا لك في ذلك، فلم نوجب عليك شيئا منه؛ { لِكَيْلا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا } ." اهـ



 طريقة الاستدلال من الحديث المذكور على الجواز هو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينكر على المرأة عرضها نفسها ، أما الهبة والزواج بغير مهر .......الخ، فهذا من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأدلة أخرى وأنت تعلم أن الاستدلال لا يكون بحديث واحد بل بمجموع الأدلة.
فلو وافق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرضها لصح زواجه منها من غير صداق ولا ولي، في حين أنه بعد تفويض أمرها له صلى الله عليه وسلم زوجها للرجل الذي طلب الزواج منها بمهر ولم يزوجها بغير مهر وقام هو بتزويجها فكان هو وليها في هذه الزيجة لتفويضها إياه. 
وللعلماء استنباطات وفوائد راجعها في شروح الحديث .

فما رأيك لو تجمع لنا خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأدلتها في موضوع مستقل ؟ سيعيننا هذا على فهم وجه استدلال العلماء بهذا الحديث في جواز العرض. ننتظر الموضوع فابدأ بالبحث 
وإذا انتهيت بإذن الله نبحث (التفويض) مثل حالة بروع بنت واشق لنفهم التفويض والعرض وهل هما واحد أم مسألتين وصورتهما.

----------

